# Wireless Surround Sound?



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm looking for a solution for a wireless surround sound since cabling in my living room would be difficult to route. Are there any wireless solutions for this? If so are there any good recommendations?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

My brother bought THIS for his apartment living room about two years ago and he loves it. Previously he has speaker wire running across the floor and partially under a throw rug.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

spartanstew said:


> My brother bought THIS for his apartment living room about two years ago and he loves it. Previously he has speaker wire running across the floor and partially under a throw rug.


Thank you so much. I'll check it out.


----------

